# Good Gestor in Benidorm



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a Good English speaking Gestor in the Benidorm Area ? We are planning to move to Spain, and we don't really speak much Spanish, so We really think a Gestor would be our best bet. ( please don't say that's its easy to do ourselves, because it really doesn't seem like it when I look on here ) Thanks....... Chris


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend a Good English speaking Gestor in the Benidorm Area ? We are planning to move to Spain, and we don't really speak much Spanish, so We really think a Gestor would be our best bet. ( please don't say that's its easy to do ourselves, because it really doesn't seem like it when I look on here ) Thanks....... Chris


Hi Chris,

We had the same thoughts as you when we moved to Benidorm several years ago. We could not speak Spanish very well and didn't want to struggle with all the different officials and paperwork. 

There is a firm of solicitors in La Nucia who are English. We used them to sort out all that was required for us to become fully lawful residents. They sorted our NIE's, healthcare and padron. When the time was right they sorted out the Modelo 720 and did the paperwork for all our taxes. They advised us on what paperwork and information that was required throughout and they even ferried us to the different departments (at no extra cost) and did all the translation. 

Now bearing in mind that we didn't have to do anything only sign a few papers and supply information, for both of us, they charged us less than €800 for everything I've mentioned. 

They also contact us when anything needs updating or renewing. 

I will PM you all the details as I can't advertise on the forum.

Steve.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend a Good English speaking Gestor in the Benidorm Area ? We are planning to move to Spain, and we don't really speak much Spanish, so We really think a Gestor would be our best bet. ( please don't say that's its easy to do ourselves, because it really doesn't seem like it when I look on here ) Thanks....... Chris


Use ANY Gestor and take an interpreter would be my suggestion. Just because they speak English, wouldn't be my guiding factor as to whether to employ them or not.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We had the same thoughts as you when we moved to Benidorm several years ago. We could not speak Spanish very well and didn't want to struggle with all the different officials and paperwork.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve Thank you very Much for the info, but 800 Euros does seem quite a lot of money. Or am I being unrealistic ? Has anyone else any recommendations ? regards Chris


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi Steve Thank you very Much for the info, but 800 Euros does seem quite a lot of money. Or am I being unrealistic ? Has anyone else any recommendations ? regards Chris


You can do it yourself for next to nowt!!!


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> You can do it yourself for next to nowt!!!


Hi Steve, Yes we COULD do it ourselves, But as I said earlier we Don't speak good Spanish and we really don't know how to Proceed..... Chris


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi Steve, Yes we COULD do it ourselves, But as I said earlier we Don't speak good Spanish and we really don't know how to Proceed..... Chris


And that is why I offered you a solution.

Re-read my previous post and see what you are getting for reasonable cost.


----------



## Micmike (Aug 29, 2017)

I think 800 euros is great. We're getting help from a lawyer in Valencia and paying 450 Plus vats just to be supervised as we go through the process of purchasing a property. I'd like to get info on Gestors as well, and what they are, and what all they can do -but it won't let me post an email until I have 5 posts. I'll try to google it.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> And that is why I offered you a solution.
> 
> Re-read my previous post and see what you are getting for reasonable cost.


Hi Steve,I really don't know about the costs of things. If you and the last poster think that the price is good, then who am I to argue,but I did think it was a little expensive for the amount of work required. I will see if anyone else answers, and what they think of the price. Thanks....... Chris


----------

